# Best Motorhome Gadget



## Admin (Mar 9, 2011)

I love gadgets  

What is the best motorhome gadget you own or know of?


----------



## Dezi (Mar 9, 2011)

Phil said:


> I love gadgets
> 
> What is the best motorhome gadget you own or know of?




Hi, The most versatile & useful addition for a contended life in a motorhome that I can think of is  -------- the wife.


----------



## NicknClair (Mar 9, 2011)

Second to the wife...................... The fridge for Beer!
Third............ The BBQ


----------



## BambiOwner (Mar 9, 2011)

Although the wife is up at the top of my list I would say my Tom Tom and the reason for this being it gets me where I want to go and it takes me home again and because of my illness I some times forget where I am going so it must be the sat nav at the top
Bambiowner


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 9, 2011)

My Garmin 250w, Solar panels, Fully automated Dish, Air rides, Reversing sensors, Reversing Camera, and most important of all, the chip which gives me pulling power from 128BHP to 150BHP. That's it for the time being. Oh, and the engine that takes me anywhere I want to go. ☺ ☺ ☺


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Mar 9, 2011)

Money for the fuel


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 9, 2011)

A corkscrew!


----------



## maingate (Mar 9, 2011)

I got a small inside/outside temperature gauge from Aldi (or was it Lidl) for a couple of quid. It is handy to check on the van temp and also how cold it is outside. It records the highest and lowest temp both inside and out, over the last 24 hours and it tells the time.


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 9, 2011)

maingate said:


> I got a small inside/outside temperature gauge from Aldi (or was it Lidl) for a couple of quid. It is handy to check on the van temp and also how cold it is outside. It records the highest and lowest temp both inside and out, over the last 24 hours and it tells the time.


 
I must get one of them. How much you want for it Jim? ☺


----------



## maingate (Mar 9, 2011)

David & Ann said:


> I must get one of them. How much you want for it Jim? ☺


 
£50 plus £10 p & p.  

You have just missed out as they were on offer again the other week. Pop in to both and you might find one still on the shelf. Sorry, I cannot remember which one it was. I get the forthcoming offers emailed to me every week. Mostly it is stuff I do not want but now and again there are some good offers. Yesterday, I went to Aldi and got an 8 gig USB stick and a 4 gig SD memory card (for the camera) for just over £14.


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 9, 2011)

maingate said:


> £50 plus £10 p & p.
> 
> You have just missed out as they were on offer again the other week. Pop in to both and you might find one still on the shelf. Sorry, I cannot remember which one it was. I get the forthcoming offers emailed to me every week. Mostly it is stuff I do not want but now and again there are some good offers. Yesterday, I went to Aldi and got an 8 gig USB stick and a 4 gig SD memory card (for the camera) for just over £14.


 
Will pop in tomorrow to both those places. Thanks Jim.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 9, 2011)

Nature pure water purifier. SOG. Leatherman Wave tool. Compo can opener from 1975. 80w solar panel.    ...so many gadgets... so little time...


----------



## Dezi (Mar 10, 2011)

maingate said:


> £50 plus £10 p & p.
> 
> You have just missed out as they were on offer again the other week. Pop in to both and you might find one still on the shelf. Sorry, I cannot remember which one it was. I get the forthcoming offers emailed to me every week. Mostly it is stuff I do not want but now and again there are some good offers. Yesterday, I went to Aldi and got an 8 gig USB stick and a 4 gig SD memory card (for the camera) for just over £14.





Oh, Thats nice, you are paying for stuff now like the rest of us.

Old age slowed up your usual smash & grab technique up has it ?

 Dezi


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Mar 10, 2011)

he takes you in just like the rest  payed ?he's from gateshead they get their goody's off the local smack rats


----------



## maingate (Mar 10, 2011)

Unfortunately Dexy, you are correct. My cat burgling days are over cos me knees have gone. 

As for Old Farters comments, he is just jealous because I would not show him how to crack a safe with gelignite. If he upsets me too much, I still have a few sticks left. 

I wonder how high I can get his van?????


----------



## Dezi (Mar 10, 2011)

maingate said:


> Unfortunately Dexy, you are correct. My cat burgling days are over cos me knees have gone.
> 
> As for Old Farters comments, he is just jealous because I would not show him how to crack a safe with gelignite. If he upsets me too much, I still have a few sticks left.
> 
> I wonder how high I can get his van?????



Perfectly understandable young man. The price of cats is now at an all time low, so really not worth the effort.

Careful about upsetting the elderly one. The Doncaster mafia rarely forget an insult.

He may be slow these days,but those portable commodes still have a fair turn of speed.

Dezi


----------



## TonyG44 (Mar 11, 2011)

*mozzie swatters*

has to be the electronic mosquito/fly zapper shaped like a squash racket, but don't play squash with it


----------



## kangooroo (Mar 11, 2011)

Without question - my 12v microwave and snugglesafe heatpads.  Although designed for dogs, these bring a much-needed source of warmth on sub-zero nights when the van's iced up, inside and out...


----------



## JED THE SPREAD (Mar 12, 2011)

Have a look at this,

Its been on my phone for a while now and I finally got round to doing an introduction to it, I think it was about 58p and is well handy for general camping to help you find that perfect camping position or to make sure your gas fridge runs 100%.

Campervan landmeter app for T25s Vanagons and T3s! | Campervan Culture ... s-and-t3s/

jed


----------



## maingate (Mar 12, 2011)

kangooroo said:


> Without question - my 12v microwave and snugglesafe heatpads. Although designed for dogs, these bring a much-needed source of warmth on sub-zero nights when the van's iced up, inside and out...


 
I did'nt know that you could get a 12 volt microwave designed for dogs. 

My gang will be wanting one now and a fridge to keep their bones cool.


----------



## tony (Mar 12, 2011)

3 whiskey bottles that we fill with spring water from our well & bring with us.
tony


----------



## lebesset (Mar 12, 2011)

a kindle , but only the model wirh 3G
not just for the book downloads , but Email and websurfing FREE worldwide!!!
and it is an Ipod with stereo speakers !
and audiobooks if you want !


----------



## Pollik (Mar 12, 2011)

lebesset said:


> a kindle , but only the model wirh 3G
> not just for the book downloads , but Email and websurfing FREE worldwide!!!
> and it is an Ipod with stereo speakers !


 
Really???  Free websurfing everywhere (subject to a signal)?


Polly


----------



## kangooroo (Mar 12, 2011)

maingate said:


> I did'nt know that you could get a 12 volt microwave designed for dogs.
> 
> My gang will be wanting one now and a fridge to keep their bones cool.



Snugglesafe heatpads - *http://www.vagavalley.co.uk/bunnysupplies/winter_warmers.html*Winter Warmers - you can't beat them for camping (and no need to microwave any dogs)  

(There are also Ice Pods for keeping pets cool in summer..!!)


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 12, 2011)

JED THE SPREAD said:


> Have a look at this,
> 
> Its been on my phone for a while now and I finally got round to doing an introduction to it, I think it was about 58p and is well handy for general camping to help you find that perfect camping position or to make sure your gas fridge runs 100%.
> 
> ...


 
If you have an Android phone, there are similar apps for that - mostly free 

Search for spirit level in the Android Market ...


----------



## kenjones (Mar 12, 2011)

Mine must be the large scale road atlas for those moments when the sat nav thinks it knows best!
For cooking the wok has been the most used item.


----------



## barryd (Mar 13, 2011)

Repeat IT wifi antenna.  brings in wifi signals from miles around so I can get on the Internet abroad.

Scooter.  Not really a gadget but flipping useful and great fun.  Not very good on Ice as we found out in December.


----------

